# any research chem source sell DNP?



## watda7 (Apr 22, 2011)

any research chem source sell dnp?

i am having a hard time finding it.. ive been searching all through google and other forums as well.. i heard it comes from fertilizer peptide or something?


(inside the USA if possible)


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 22, 2011)

Im not your mamma or your daddy, but do your research before getting to creative with DNP bro. Thats just from one freind to another. 
I have used it in the past but I must have did something wrong because i lost alot of muscle mass. Played head games with me.


----------

